# Pippi's And Tillie-Tot's Food Improvement !



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Today Tillie Ate 20g Of The Acana Chicken And Burbank Potato And Pippi Had 80g!!! im so proud!!!!!!!!  x


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Did you transition them over from their last kibble or just start them right away on the Acana?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

proudpeyotemama said:


> Did you transition them over from their last kibble or just start them right away on the Acana?


i changed it with tillies 2 weeks ish ago and pippi was on bakers for 5 years


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

You will notice a huge change in Pippi, her coat, odour and behaviour will all improve. I can spot a dog fed on Bakers a mile off, and their *ahem* wind, is something you never forget!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Also, did you know that Tesco Value dry dog food is actually Bakers in a plain wrapper? With Bakers it is all about the branding, and that is what you pay for.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> You will notice a huge change in Pippi, her coat, odour and behaviour will all improve. I can spot a dog fed on Bakers a mile off, and their *ahem* wind, is something you never forget!


yeah she has and she did *ahem* have a problem with wind 


Wicked Pixie said:


> Also, did you know that Tesco Value dry dog food is actually Bakers in a plain wrapper? With Bakers it is all about the branding, and that is what you pay for.


and reallyy!!!!????? :O thats not on lol its really annoying cause its like promoted as the "best"  lol


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The only thing that is 'the best' about Bakers is their marketing team. 
When I was a kid I insisted my mum bought cans of Pedigree Chum for my dog (a wonderful rescue mutt, my pride and joy) because it was heavily promoted as a quality food with the tagline 'Top breeders recommend it.' I thought I was giving her the best, it is only with hindsight that I can see how the poor nutrition contributed to the liver failure that led to her untimely death at 11.
Yours are lucky that they will now be getting everything they need, and you will not be giving any more money to large companies that put profit above your pets welfare.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> The only thing that is 'the best' about Bakers is their marketing team.
> When I was a kid I insisted my mum bought cans of Pedigree Chum for my dog (a wonderful rescue mutt, my pride and joy) because it was heavily promoted as a quality food with the tagline 'Top breeders recommend it.' I thought I was giving her the best, it is only with hindsight that I can see how the poor nutrition contributed to the liver failure that led to her untimely death at 11.
> Yours are lucky that they will now be getting everything they need, and you will not be giving any more money to large companies that put profit above your pets welfare.


:O thats horrible! im SOO glad i changed! i would of Never known unless i came to this site


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It is all about education. You will pass this information on to your friends with dogs, and so will they, and so on and so on. Most people genuinely want the best for their dogs, but it is very hard to figure out what that is when you have vets promoting one thing, pet shops promoting something else and expensive advertising campaigns on TV.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> It is all about education. You will pass this information on to your friends with dogs, and so will they, and so on and so on. Most people genuinely want the best for their dogs, but it is very hard to figure out what that is when you have vets promoting one thing, pet shops promoting something else and expensive advertising campaigns on TV.


yep i am as much as i can  same with cars i passing it on to my nan , auntie ect.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

just tried telling my friends about the dog food (she has two chis) she just said it was bull shut and wont listen


----------

